# Watch Cases



## sebastionay (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm still on the look out to get hold of some significant quantity of scrap gold. I'm mostly confined to ebay as I don't have a car to go and collect unwanted computers.

What I want to ask is are Watch Cases normally gold filled? 

Whenever I look at watch cases on ebay their usually titled as gold filled but then given the description I think I could end up with mostly rolled or plated items without a leg to stand on with regard to complaints.

Some current examples.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lot-2-995-Grams-Gold-Filled-Pocket-Watch-Cases-Scrap-/180652354771?pt=Pocket_Watches&hash=item2a0fb82cd3

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lot-2-848-Grams-Gold-Filled-Pocket-Watch-Cases-Scrap-/180652354187?pt=Pocket_Watches&hash=item2a0fb82a8b

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/814g-GOLD-FILLED-RGP-GF-POCKET-WATCH-CASE-SCRAP-/170627304131?pt=Pocket_Watches&hash=item27ba2e0ac3

Does a watch case being marked 20 year for example mean that its gold filled with an expected wear of 20 years or is it just as likely to be plate or rolled?

Anyone with experience of processing watch cases: IF you bought scrap watch cases which were 50 years old for example marked 20 year would you expect most of the gold to be worn off?


----------



## qst42know (Apr 12, 2011)

The markings on watch cases may have been the driving influence for the fractional gold filled laws. Anyone can warrant a product for a period of time but if plating is thin and the company is defunct you are out of luck. With the gold filled laws the start weight is specified.

I have seen cases worn almost completely to brass and cases that appear like new. Without a start weight it would be difficult to guess what remains. These old cases will always be a gamble, made even more risky without a personal inspection.


----------



## sebastionay (Apr 12, 2011)

qst42know said:


> The markings on watch cases may have been the driving influence for the fractional gold filled laws. Anyone can warrant a product for a period of time but if plating is thin and the company is defunct you are out of luck. With the gold filled laws the start weight is specified.
> 
> I have seen cases worn almost completely to brass and cases that appear like new. Without a start weight it would be difficult to guess what remains. These old cases will always be a gamble, made even more risky without a personal inspection.




ok so how much gold would you estimate in one of the listings above?


If anyone else can answer the above questions or broaden my understanding on this please do.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 12, 2011)

sebastionay said:


> I'm mostly confined to ebay as I don't have a car to go and collect unwanted computers.



Don't let that stop you, I have a very large amount of my computers dropped off. I don't know why, but a lot of people would rather bring them to me. That works out better for me, especially if its only one computer now, because of gas prices.

Jim


----------



## Claudie (Apr 12, 2011)

The way I understand gold filled watch cases is this: Two layers of gold with a layer of brass in the middle. Guaranteed 20 years means that the gold should last for 20 years of normal wear before the brass shows through. The more years, the thicker the gold. :|


----------



## sebastionay (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up for me, So anyone processed these before and able to give some estimates on the realistic yield? I know how to calculate for GF but i mean what kind of range of gold content would you expect from one of those listings? I do notice ebay often overprices gold especially 9ct so would be good to see whether or not its the same for GF items.


----------



## stihl88 (Apr 13, 2011)

That's an impossible question to answer, a watch that is guaranteed for 30 years could have just as much Au as a watch that is guaranteed for 10 years, it depends on the amount of brassing. On some of those watches in the eBay auctions you posted you can clearly see the brassing on some of the watch cases. Your not going to get brassing on the inside of the case so it pays to see the back of the case for signs of brassing. But as has already been pointed out, the layer of Au could be that close to brassing through that you wouldn't know just from looking at it on a picture from eBay. 

All i can suggest is to be careful here, not even the Seller knows how much gold is left on these cases.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 13, 2011)

Yields range from 1.5% to 5% by weight average for these types of cases (no guts or chains).

This is based on my data from processing over 50 pounds of sorted GF watch cases (ring with clam shell).

Your results may vary.

Steve


----------



## sebastionay (Apr 14, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Yields range from 1.5% to 5% by weight average for these types of cases (no guts or chains).
> 
> This is based on my data from processing over 50 pounds of sorted GF watch cases (ring with clam shell).
> 
> ...



Thanks steve! Do you encounter many watch cases which are not gold filled? What percentage of cases would you say are filled that you come across?


----------



## Oz (Apr 14, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Yields range from 1.5% to 5% by weight average for these types of cases (no guts or chains).


Think for a moment about the spread Steve just outlined, that is a classic example as to why gold fill is dicey if you are wishing to buy it. There are many variables despite the hallmarks, wear being one that can be judged with much experience, but is still less than perfect after running many pounds of the same material.

For those reasons I do not buy gold fill but only process it for others that wish to speculate as to the gold content still there. I prefer refining where my percentage of return is a known quantity, buying gold fill will always have the element of speculation. Yes experience can narrow your margins for error.


----------



## sebastionay (Apr 14, 2011)

well those auctions have nearly all exceeded spot now anyway if their along steve's bottom range which I think is most likely. Really don't understand why people bid up a 7 day auction often over spot in 3 days for items that need processing. they could pay a smaller premium for a piece of gold or silver bullion often and I was buying silver chains 30% under spot only about 4 months ago. Surely the scrap is what should be under spot.


----------

